# لهجة شرقية: اكتع



## makala

سلام

الكلمة "اكتع" في السياق هذا,مامعناها؟

جولانا لا ما انتسى..
فوق الشباري كردسا..
وابن الاسد يهبى يخسى..
اكتع عمى مالك كسيح؟؟


----------



## makala

وجدت في معاجم الفصحى انها تفيد "هرب." يعنى "اهرب عمي"الخ


----------



## Silky_Sword

أكتع كلمة شامية (إلا إذا عرفها المصريون جيراننا)، وهي في فلسطين تعني (حسبما أفهمها) الأخرق الذي لا يُحسن استعمال يديه أو ذراعيه للقيام بوظيفة ما، وكأنه مشلول أو مُعاق فيهما 

لعل أصلها من ’أقطع‘ بمعنى مقطوع أو مبتور اليدين، وبذا إنسان غير قادر على القيام بالمهمة المناطة به أو الموكلة إليه أو الواجبة عليه


----------



## makala

نعم, بارك الله فيك.


----------

